# Hairs?



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

So, I've been playing with Lola the past couple of days and I've noticed that it is dark around her..well "area", like a patch of dark hairs around the bottom of it. First thought "Wow, my dog has pubic hairs!" Haha, I think my dog is becoming a woman...I think. Anyone else's females have this?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

humm dont know.I have boys but they both have hairs around the top of there thingies does that mean they are little men???


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I noticed with my doggies in the past that this is common when they get older! Almost all of our females also had darker,courser hair there.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig had darker hairs when she was 2-6 months not so noticable now


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Lola is 3 months old tommarow, and it has recently shown up in the last month. Hah, I love how they just grow up so fast on you and you didn't even notice. Lola doesn't even have puppy breath anymore, although she is still a young puppy.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

shes only 12 weeks?


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Tommarow she will be 13 weeks/3 months old.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

wow u got her young


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

....everyone knows that. i got her at 6 weeks and yes it was a mistake and we all know about it, and everyone gets on my case about it.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Well i didnt know sorry and im not gonna get on ur case cause its already been done and now she is old enough to be with you


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Thank you. I've made my mistake and paid for it.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

how did u pay for it what happend?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I think she means on here she payed for it  She got alot of flack.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

OH well that kinda sucks i mean i guess people learn tho that getting puppys to young is dangerous im glad her puppy is good tho


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

What's the age difference between Lola and Raven?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

We got Bella at 4 weeks of course the breeder said she was older I didn't find out how old she really was until I got the papers from her :shock: These things happen.


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, did you say anything to the breeder once you found out she was really only 4 weeks old?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope never talked to her again. I just wrote her off that was her first litter ever I think she was overwhelmed & didn't have plans to breed again.She already had several dogs & like I said I think she was overwhelmed.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Raven is 2 weeks younger than Lola. I got Raven at 8 weeks. Ravens birthday is april 30th and Lola's is april 13th.

When I got Lola, she was pretty much terrified of EVERYTHING you couldn't put her down on the ground without her flipping out. So she was pretty much this helpless little dog until we got her used to everything.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Well lola either way i think ur puppys are cute and im glad shes healthy even being so young away form her mom people can be very harsh as i can be 2 at times so dont let it get u down


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, she was extremly healthy when I got her and still is.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Love-Lola.....My older chi is 12 years old; I got him when he was 6 weeks old. He's been pretty healthy so far! We still have him alive and well!! I really have never heard that you had to leave a puppy with their mother until they were 8-12 weeks old. The first I have ever heard that was on this forum, and I have had dogs all my life (I'm 50). Every dog I have had I got them at 6 weeks old, and they've always been healthy and lived a long life!


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah that was kinda out of line....and a post about dogs hair down there is kinda foul too...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Lory07 said:


> Yeah that was kinda out of line....and a post about dogs hair down there is kinda foul too...


I disagree we talk about dogs humping this that and the other on here all the time  Please do not stir things up anyone.It won't be tolerated.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

That's funny!!....can we put this thread at the bottom or something the whole dog hair down there thing makes me disgusted!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Lory07 said:


> That's funny!!....can we put this thread at the bottom or something the whole dog hair down there thing makes me disgusted!!


Then don't read it  It is certainly no worse than talking about dogs humping things.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm certainly not trying to stir things up...I don't like the drama AT ALL. But, I think that should be a topic that is not openly read by someone that is under 18...don't you think? Humping, hairs down there.....I wouldn't want my nieces or someone that is not of age reading things like that. Just stating an opinion....not trying to get anyone rowled up.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Lory07 said:


> I'm certainly not trying to stir things up...I don't like the drama AT ALL. But, I think that should be a topic that is not openly read by someone that is under 18...don't you think? Humping, hairs down there.....I wouldn't want my nieces or someone that is not of age reading things like that. Just stating an opinion....not trying to get anyone rowled up.


I understand what you're saying allthough I disagree. Nough said again


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

(Oh so that's how you spell "publically"...I thought "publicly" looked weird)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

If anyone else has a problem with me or this thread send me a pm.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> (Oh so that's how you spell "publically"...I thought "publicly" looked weird)


haha I'm dyslexic sooo umm dont quote me on my spelling lol


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh, dictionary.com says you can spell it both ways.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

ok this is a completly natural topic if people cant handle it they really shouldnt read it and the under 18 thing girls and boy hit puberty be4 the age of 18 and have hair down there so to me this is natural


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Please back to original topic


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Wow my posts always make big deals...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Love lola you need to clean out your pm's please


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Please read the new rules again if anyone has any questions. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=20482


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey! I have a great idea.....how 'bout we all quit trying to create arguments and just talk and brag about all our fantastic chihuahuas?! That's what chihuahua-people.com is about, isn't it??? Just remember....no one is perfect...everything and everyone has flaws!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I agree Pookypeds, we really need to.

Sorry Alisha, I got sent an email and then I deleted them.


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG LMAO!!!! I flipped Demi over to check, and found a long curly black one. I looked at her and said who have you been with?!?!? lol j/k 
I have never heard of dogs haveing pubic hair. their hair colors will change, but haveing specific pubic hair, I don't think so.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It's probably just some sabling, Bella has dark eyebrows and dark hairs in diff areas.


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

OK I just have one question, what was wrong with Lory's post? I may be out of line, but can someone point out what was wrong with it? why it needed to be deleted? it was funny! hence my post.... joking around. having fun. I just didn't see anything wrong with it......


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Demi-Sorry I didn't see the post, but I think you need to read the new rule.


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I have read the rules, I am a follower of the rules, and imo she broke none of them. then again I am no mod, and they have certain things they have to follow. I was just wanting some clarity as to what exactly I can say and not say, I don't wish to be banned from a website for forcing my freedom of speach. so I wanted someone to tell me what exactly was wrong with that post.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=20558


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I understand that mia, I know the rules, but it was part of this thread, and I dunno. just thought it pertained to this thread. so expaination in this thread. again not trying to atart problems, I never have before, just looking for clarity again. sorry to stir things up. I am in no ways complaining either, just questioning.


----------

